# Sponsors with GH



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

Does anybody have a sponsor recommendation for GH that is not 300 a kit?
I don't need super ass pharm grade but I used thanktropin and novotropin in the past.. However none of the emails I have work. And they are private ass hell anyways. That being said I know I probably won't find it at pepps price of like 120 but I need a few kits anyways. Growth is the only thing I'm interested in everything else is home brewed.


----------



## s2h (Jan 30, 2014)

Buyriptropin is what you would want to look at...there rep is bushmaster...shop is very solid...check there sponsor forum out...


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thank you appreciate it. Hope it saves me some time.


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Jan 30, 2014)

Agree 100% recently acquired 3 kits from them myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

